# Bonding with a hedgie who is an explorer



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Since bringing Felix home, I've definitely determined that he is more of an explorer than a cuddler. When I take him out for play time, he is more interested in climbing all over me and getting into things than calmly hanging out in his hedgie bag in my lap or being held. I would like to buy him some sort of play pen so that I can watch him run around without having to sit in my bathroom (it's the only room in my apartment where he can't run under an appliance or furniture). 

I am concerned that me just putting Felix down and watching him explore isn't going to help the bonding process. At the same time, I'm not sure if I should force the issue of cuddling/being close to me if he clearly isn't interested in doing so. He still seems to really dislike being handled and is incredibly jumpy. If running around and doing his own thing makes him happy, should I just accept that we may never really bond and let him explore instead?

HHC members with explorer hedgies- any advice?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

you said it perfectly some are happy little explorers while others are more cuddlers. for my explorers when i first take them out for play time i give them about 15-30 minutes of play time in either the kiddie pool or play pen to run and get some of their energy wore out and once they lay down for a nap or at least calm down enough to where i know that they will take a nap once in their blanket or even just on my lap then i let then nap on my lap while i watch tv or mess around on the internet or whatever. if they are insistant go go go for hours on end then sometimes it helps to take the wheel out of the cage and put it in the play pen/pool with them and their other toys. it may take awhile, but i've found that if you have a strict nightly routine where you take them out at this time then directly to the play pen, out of the play pen at a certain time, cuddle time until a certain time, play pen again for awhile maybe (at least for my boys, not always necessary), and then back to their cage at a certain time then it really will help to relax some of that nervous erratic behavior if they know exactly what to expect when. however, it also helps to hide mealworms, crickets, etc. around their cages to help stimulate them when they are in their cages which also will help to wear some of that energy out.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My hedgie Loken is more of an explorer but does like to come over and hang out some when he is done. One thing that helps my back tons is those armchair looking pillows, I just prop it up next to a wall or something solid and then just supervise  That way they can run around and have a blast but you might find that they come back too and you can sneak in some cuddles.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Good idea hedgieonboard mine also get explore time in the morning in their bedroom which is hedgie proof. I lay on the floor and put them down and let them run around and up and over me for about an hour after I clean their cages or until they fall asleep (jacob is usually out way before this and cuddled up next to me, but jeremiah is acutally more active during the day than at night when he sleeps a lot so he takes longer to wind down in the mornings). They seem to like this and provides both exploring and bonding time.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Get some of the cubes that are used for c&c cages. I have a set that are solid sided that I use to create play pens out of. Create one that is large enough for you to sit in or lay down in and for him to explore if you have the space. Throw a blanket down to make cleanup afterwards easier.

I have had explorers and I have always just made the room we were in hedgie safe, or used a play pen as described above. Often I will lay down and just watch the hedgehog, however, I most would come over to see me, and even to explore around me (trying to burrow into my shirt usually). I had one once that loved when I would lay down. She would climb up my legs, up my back and then slide down my arm/shoulders, run back around and do it again. I think I was her own personal jungle gym.

And if you don't mind it, let him explore around on you when holding him. Any time spent together is bonding time. Time they spend exploring around on you is definitely quality time.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the insight, guys. I know that being an explorer is just part of Felix's personality, and I would never want to change that. I'm just trying to do what makes him a happy hedgie.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

well he does like the chicago bears so idk how happy he can be  just kidding you sound like a great hedgie parent i'm sure he will be happy whatever you decide to do


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Penelope is the EXACT same way... I've actually been wondering whether or not her jumpiness is normal... I assumed it was because HH's have poor vision. She's a little explorer too, but I will definitely build her a playpen and tire her out from now on... I've been scared to hold her even though I take her out everynight and sort of keep her on my lap with a blanket and block off the sides with my arms.. she still nips me but I make sure it's at least an hour I figure that she's gotta bond with me sooner or later... I just stay patient.. my rabbit started letting me touch him after I'd had him for 6 months so I can definitely play the waiting game...


----------



## DRayExMachina (Nov 27, 2011)

Does 30 minutes usually do it for your hog? 
I'm not sure if Queequill is so wired right now cause its his first day out of the cage or if maybe he's a powerhouse, but he's been running strong for an hour! 

I even have mealies, he completely snubbed them!

Just curious, he's been running all around and let me pick him up once or twice, but he's so fast I can't get a hold of him without spooking him!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter is an explorer as well.
What I do is hold him while he's sleeping (about an hour before he's gonna wake up) so that when he does wake up he sees/smells me first. Then I let him crawl around me on the floor for a while (sit with my legs crossed and stick him in the middle). He likes to climb up my legs and shirt and up to my shoulder! I think he's going for my hair...
So I just bond with my explorer by letting him explore on me haha
Once he gets too ambitious I let him explore elsewhere, but he usually ends up coming back to me anyway haha i'm warm.


----------

